# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  So... who has had it?

## fisharmor

I've been off here for a while and missed whether anyone has had it.  Share your stories please!

Mine's kinda long.

My church put some restrictions into place last year, and all during Lent we had a 10 person limit in services.  We never had a mask mandate, and didn't do stupid stuff like cancelling communion, but we have had sanitizer in place for use and that's about it.  We also opened the windows and people would stand right outside listening to the service and come in for communion.

We are far enough back in the woods that we never attracted attention.  But then for Pascha (which was in mid-April last year), we had some good old fashioned spontaneous order, and everyone at the same time and without discussing it all showed up for Pascha liturgy at the same time.  We never discussed it, it just kind of worked out that everyone at that point was like "Yeah, nah, this is over".

And then what happened was super interesting... word got out.  And we started attracting other people from as far as 150 miles away.  I'm not kidding... we have people from that far who are making the trip just to go to church and have a normal experience.  We went from 10 max in March 2020, to an average Fall attendance of about 130-140.  And this is in a building that's about 30x40'.

We all kind of knew we were going to get it eventually, but what we DIDN'T know is that we would go NINE MONTHS before we had an outbreak, despite creating literal superspreader events multiple times per week.  And when we had one, well, the term I'd use to describe how it happened was "weaponized".  We've dealt with other viruses there (there was another year we can compare to where everyone at church got a bad stomach bug) but those sicknesses spread the way you'd think - one family got it, then another, and the spread took a couple weeks to die down.  COVID was literally like a bomb went off.

I didn't recognize that until after the fact.  My wife came home from the homeschool co-op (which is also not doing any of the BS) at 4:30 pm one Friday back in January, and she unceremoniously said "I'm going to bed" and then didn't get back up until 11am.  And at that point I started to feel a flu-like tingling on my back, and even though she said she was feeling a little better I still panicked and started cooking because we have kids that need attention and if I was going down, then everyone was at least going to have food.

So I spent the next six hours on my feet, and by the end I was feeling a little run down, but that's when I noticed I couldn't really tell if I seasoned the gumbo correctly.  So I stopped dumping stuff into it and called it quits.  And I felt mostly fine, and started pinging around asking people at church how they felt.  Well church was cancelled for the next couple weeks, but I kept getting the same reports over and over - feeling a little run down, but fine.

Of the 50+ people who got symptoms, only one went to the hospital and I just saw him a couple weeks ago and he's doing fine.  I didn't get to ask what happened with him.

Flash forward to last month, and I actually, finally know someone who's having a problem with covid - a monk in New York.  He's diabetic, but more importantly, his mother just died, his sister is in the hospital, and before his mother died his brothers ran up her credit cards, and to top it all off, this guy normally does 3 hours EVERY DAY teaching zoom classes to people around the world on top of his regular schedule, and he's also a monk, so he owns nothing, too, and normally every last scrap he does get he sends back home to the Philippines.  So he's got a ton of weight on his shoulders.  And it seems like the New York medical system was pretty happy to swoop in and say "naw man you don't have depression and stress and burnout and all that, you're dying of covid".

So that's my personal experience and it all points to the idea that this was never a real thing. I'm pretty convinced that most or even all of the deaths that happened were nocebo effect caused by the scaremongering.

----------


## TheTexan

I had a mild cough a couple weeks ago.  Pretty sure it was covid

----------


## CaptUSA

I have it right now.  And I'm experiencing symptoms.  Fever, chills, headache, cough and fatigue.  Getting sick is part of life.  I've been sick before and I'm not worried.

----------


## devil21

> I have it right now.  And I'm experiencing symptoms.  Fever, chills, headache, cough and fatigue.  Getting sick is part of life.  I've been sick before and I'm not worried.


Gee, it sorta sounds like the usual flu symptoms....

----------


## fisharmor

> Gee, it sorta sounds like the usual flu symptoms....



That can't be, flu was eliminated last year.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Been there, done that...




> ...
> Pretty sure I was exposed on Jan 24-25, came down with symptoms on Jan 27th (many people at the same event got sick, it was highly contagious). Major fatigue on 27th, mild cold-like symptoms for another 4 days. Some people had worse and longer symptoms.


No one I know was hospitalized. Some people did go to the Doctor, but that was before they knew what COVID was. It was pretty much treated as a common cold or flu.

----------


## dannno

The hospitalization rate for covid is about 1-2%, so 1 in 50 being hospitalized makes sense. You have to realize, most Democrats think the hospitalization rate is in the 30-50% range because the media treats it that way. What is the average age of the people at your church? A regular slice of the population, or mostly older? 

Most Democrats still believe that when COVID started, the death rate was about 4-6% like the media was reporting. They believe that the numbers went down because we found out how to treat it better.. but the hospitalization rate is not even that high, so it makes no sense. That 4-6% the case fatality rate they were reporting, and they were tricking people into thinking that if they got COVID, that was their chances of dying. On top of that, back then they had very few tests and so most people being tested were very sick.

The death rate for people over 75 is about 2-3%, which sounds high, and it is relatively high, but for people that old any time you get sick there is a chance that may push you over the edge if you are already close. 

The death rate for very young people is less than the flu, however this is more contagious so more people are getting it. 

COVID is worse than the flu for old people and those with comorbidities, plus it is more contagious.

One thing they also have you worry about is any longterm affects from COVID, which have been reported, but I don't know if we have any good data on how prevalent it really is.

----------


## TheTexan

> One thing they also have you worry about is any longterm affects from COVID, which have been reported, but I don't know if we have any good data on how prevalent it really is.


Some people have reported a loss of taste.

Which may be why Cardi B stayed popular for so long.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

One person who I have known all my life died in their 60's, slightly overweight but otherwise healthy. Not someone you'd expect to die from a flu. Became sick, and sicker. Then went on oxygen in the hospital, went into a coma, started to recover and died from an infection. All in all 2 weeks before going to the hospital, then 30 days in the hospital before death. 

I also know of a few people who are otherwise very healthy who have had the virus and have had months to recover and get any kind of fitness back. I've seen someone who used to exercise at least an hour or two a day reduced to someone that after recovering from mild symptoms for a week was not able to get up a set of stairs without stopping to take his breath halfway in.

I know of one guy in his early thirties that was hospitalised in the first wave. He was on oxygen for a few days and then released. I have to say, there's a disproportionate number of younger people dying from this than normally in a flu season.. Although I have no statistics to back this up. 

And I know of a few people who were old and sick and about to die who ended up as a covid statistic.

These are things that are more frequently seen with this SARS-CoV-2, so that's where I think it's slightly different from other yearly outbreaks of flue and the like. I think it's fair to say that it's not Ebola but it's from the numbers slightly more deadly than a regular flu would be when hospitals can cope. I think that basically shows it's about the same as a regular flu but can have outbreaks that can quickly hospitalise lots of people and that's the only place where it gets dangerous. Especially as regular care might be lowered or stopped completely, which could kill or hurt many more people...

That's my experience, I hope it's interesting.

----------


## pcosmar

Just before this crap hit the News,, when the first 12 people died in an Old Folks Home,, we had a bug go through the house..
It put my wife into Pneumonia,, and she was on O2 for a while.. Recovered from it fine.. And from a Bowel Blockage shortly after..

We were in the Ghost Town Empty Hospitals when the panic was full on. No Stacked Bodies, or crowded waiting rooms..

She just had a Kidney Stone Removed,, and the Hospital is almost back to normal..

Have family that has gotten Shots.. and am praying for them.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> One person who I have known all my life died in their 60's, slightly overweight but otherwise healthy. Not someone you'd expect to die from a flu. Became sick, and sicker. Then went on oxygen in the hospital, went into a coma, started to recover and died from an infection. All in all 2 weeks before going to the hospital, then 30 days in the hospital before death. 
> 
> I also know of a few people who are otherwise very healthy who have had the virus and have had months to recover and get any kind of fitness back. I've seen someone who used to exercise at least an hour or two a day reduced to someone that after recovering from mild symptoms for a week was not able to get up a set of stairs without stopping to take his breath halfway in.
> 
> I know of one guy in his early thirties that was hospitalised in the first wave. He was on oxygen for a few days and then released. I have to say, there's a disproportionate number of younger people dying from this than normally in a flu season.. Although I have no statistics to back this up. 
> 
> And I know of a few people who were old and sick and about to die who ended up as a covid statistic.
> 
> These are things that are more frequently seen with this SARS-CoV-2, so that's where I think it's slightly different from other yearly outbreaks of flue and the like. I think it's fair to say that it's not Ebola but it's from the numbers slightly more deadly than a regular flu would be when hospitals can cope. I think that basically shows it's about the same as a regular flu but can have outbreaks that can quickly hospitalise lots of people and that's the only place where it gets dangerous. Especially as regular care might be lowered or stopped completely, which could kill or hurt many more people...
> ...


I’d add that the highly contagious nature of COVID made it spread easier and faster, thus hitting more people, and all at once, overwhelming some hospitals.

----------


## fisharmor

> What is the average age of the people at your church? A regular slice of the population, or mostly older?


We have a lot of younger folks (more than your average church I'd daresay) but it's a pretty regular cross section.  And that includes an appropriate cross-section of comorbidities, too.

----------


## Working Poor

My grand children got it but none of the adults they are normally around got it.  They had almost no symptoms. My step daughter's fiance died from it he was 33 years old. He was sick for a few days feeling pretty tough my daughter went to work while he was on the phone with his sister. As she arrived at work the phone was ringing it was his sister saying that he had passed out while on the phone and that she called an ambulance and told my daughter to go meet him at the hospital. When she arrived at the hospital they kept her away from him and would not tell her what was going on after about 20 minutes a doctor came out and told her he was dead.

BTW it is good to hear from you I hope you can hang around for a while now.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I’d add that the highly contagious nature of COVID made it spread easier and faster, thus hitting more people, and all at once, overwhelming some hospitals.


That's more or less the conclusion I draw. Yes.

----------


## 69360

I'm fairly sure I had it right at the beginning. I was traveling and everyone in the house got sick for a week after with coughs etc. We never got tested or anything, it wasn't that bad. My sister was traveling with me and her whole family came down with it at the same time too.

I had two uncles have it confirmed by testing, one passed away. He was older with underlying health issues.

----------


## pcosmar

> I’d add that the highly contagious nature of COVID made it spread easier and faster, thus hitting more people, and all at once, overwhelming some hospitals.


There were NO Overwhelmed Hospitals.
And the BIG SHOW of military Hospitals set in various places were NEVER used.

People are dying in Old Folks Homes and care centers from Malpractice and old age.

and this in the most impressive Psyop I have ever witnessed.

----------


## pcosmar

Who isn't dying of Covid?
*
Pot Smokers.*.

if they were,,you would most certainly heard it hyped..

----------


## Krugminator2

> Who isn't dying of Covid?
> *
> Pot Smokers.*.
> 
> if they were,,you would most certainly heard it hyped..



Most people who die of Covid are old. Only 3% of people over 65 smoke marijuana 

https://www.statista.com/statistics/...kes-marijuana/

----------


## CaptUSA

Just got the test results confirming.  Building antibodies as we speak.

----------


## dannno

> Just got the test results confirming.  Building antibodies as we speak.


Vitamin C, Vitamin D, Zinc and Quercetin if you can get some (the sooner the better)

----------


## TheTexan

> Just got the test results confirming.  Building antibodies as we speak.


You and your family are in my prayers during this trying time.  How much longer did the doctor say you have to live?

----------


## CaptUSA

> You and your family are in my prayers during this trying time.  How much longer did the doctor say you have to live?


I appreciate the concern, but we'll be covered. I've already set up the funeral arrangements and we've been updating our family wills.  (I _was_ wondering how much should go to RPF.)  Other than that, I've emptied out the accounts and and I'm on my way to Vegas.  I hope I at least make it to Monday morning, cause I can't wait to tell my boss to F**K off!

----------


## phill4paul

Tree pollen is kicking my ass. Or I have Covid.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Back in January of last year I got sick with a massive headache, all I wanted to do was sleep, my body ached all over and I couldn't eat for a day.  Can't say exactly for sure if it was Covid though since I was stressed out at the time.

----------


## fisharmor

> Vitamin C, Vitamin D, Zinc and Quercetin if you can get some (the sooner the better)


We took all of that (minus the Quercetin) , and went through a mountain of citrus, and every time the sun was out I told the family to drop what they were doing 'cause we were going on a walk to get sunlight.
I'm not sure if that's why we breezed through it but it didn't hurt.

----------


## pcosmar

> Most people who die of Covid are old. Only 3% of people over 65 smoke marijuana 
> 
> /statistics


Lots of folks my age use cannabis.

https://www.aarp.org/health/drugs-su...g-seniors.html

----------


## belian78

The only people that I have spoke to saying they've had it are people that I've known to be very unhealthy people for a very long time.  Constantly sick with this or that or the other, so obviously they had Convid, they're special like that don'tcha know.  Everyone else is living their lives as normal as they feel comfortable 'within the rules' of course. Then there are thankfully a few around like me that live as they always have, and are thriving for it.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Some people have reported a loss of taste.
> 
> Which may be why Cardi B stayed popular for so long.

----------


## Krugminator2

> Lots of folks my age use cannabis.
> 
> https://www.aarp.org/health/drugs-su...g-seniors.html



Me



> Only 3% of people over 65 smoke marijuana


Your article. 




> Among the 65-plus population, 4.2 percent used marijuana in 2018

----------


## pcosmar

> Me
> 
> 
> Your article.


And,as it is more legal in more places ,,more folks admit it.. several articles noting the fact.

and still lots of folks DON"T admit it.. (but still use it)

Gun Owners especially.

----------


## devil21

> One person who I have known all my life died in their 60's, slightly overweight but otherwise healthy. Not someone you'd expect to die from a flu. Became sick, and sicker. Then went on oxygen in the hospital, went into a coma, started to recover and died from an infection. All in all 2 weeks before going to the hospital, then 30 days in the hospital before death. 
> 
> I also know of a few people who are otherwise very healthy who have had the virus and have had months to recover and get any kind of fitness back. I've seen someone who used to exercise at least an hour or two a day reduced to someone that after recovering from mild symptoms for a week was not able to get up a set of stairs without stopping to take his breath halfway in.
> 
> I know of one guy in his early thirties that was hospitalised in the first wave. He was on oxygen for a few days and then released. I have to say, there's a disproportionate number of younger people dying from this than normally in a flu season.. Although I have no statistics to back this up. 
> 
> And I know of a few people who were old and sick and about to die who ended up as a covid statistic.
> 
> These are things that are more frequently seen with this SARS-CoV-2, so that's where I think it's slightly different from other yearly outbreaks of flue and the like. I think it's fair to say that it's not Ebola but it's from the numbers slightly more deadly than a regular flu would be when hospitals can cope. I think that basically shows it's about the same as a regular flu but can have outbreaks that can quickly hospitalise lots of people and that's the only place where it gets dangerous. Especially as regular care might be lowered or stopped completely, which could kill or hurt many more people...
> ...


Fwiw, take a look at flu strain H3N2.  It's a periodic strain but when it hits, it results in higher mortality and more complications for those infected with it.  There was even an "official H3N2 pandemic" declared back in 1968.  The "covid" situation has tracked H3N2 symptoms and statistics remarkably closely.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Fwiw, take a look at flu strain H3N2.  It's a periodic strain but when it hits, it results in higher mortality and more complications for those infected with it.  There was even an "official H3N2 pandemic" declared back in 1968.  The "covid" situation has tracked H3N2 symptoms and statistics remarkably closely.


Except it may seem to be a bit more transmissible ? 

By the way, how many people do you know who have had it twice already ? I know of two.

----------


## devil21

> Except it may seem to be a bit more transmissible ? 
> 
> By the way, how many people do you know who have had it twice already ? I know of two.


That's part of why I'm not buying much of the covid stuff.  Don't know anyone that's had it, in the sense of displaying an illness.  I only know of one person who tested positive via the crap PCR testing protocol and she had no symptoms and soon after retested negative.  Given the known unreliability of PCR testing and the ease of manipulating the results (even according to the PCR inventor, who happened to die a few months before "covid" became a thing), along with the apparent disappearance of all flu strains at the same time, I'm pretty much convinced that "covid" doesn't exist as a stand-alone disease.  ymmv

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> That's part of why I'm not buying much of the covid stuff.  Don't know anyone that's had it, in the sense of displaying an illness.  I only know of one person who tested positive via the crap PCR testing protocol and she had no symptoms and soon after retested negative.  Given the known unreliability of PCR testing and the ease of manipulating the results (even according to the PCR inventor, who happened to die a few months before "covid" became a thing),* along with the apparent disappearance of all flu strains at the same time*, I'm pretty much convinced that "covid" doesn't exist as a stand-alone disease.  ymmv


Well, people are in general taking more precautions, maybe not everyone but a lot of people are. The masks certainly will not stop everything but they will have more effect than nothing. Cleaning hands more often also helps. So does staying at home when sick... I don't find it too strange that regular flu strains are not highly active at the moment.

----------


## devil21

> Well, people are in general taking more precautions, maybe not everyone but a lot of people are. The masks certainly will not stop everything but they will have more effect than nothing. Cleaning hands more often also helps. So does staying at home when sick... I don't find it too strange that regular flu strains are not highly active at the moment.


But why wouldn't the same apply to covid?  If masking, hand washing and all that can allegedly eliminate common flu strains why didn't it eliminate covid also?  I don't see the logic behind believing that common flu strains, which have been around forever, can disappear because of the precautions but a novel flu-like virus that somehow managed to spread across the entire world in a few months didn't also.  Particularly since the official numbers show that the USA had, by far, the most claimed infections, yet was also demonstrably the country that followed those precautions the closest.  Those precautions eliminated common flus but not covid?  Doesn't compute.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> By the way, how many people do you know who have had it twice already ? I know of two.


That would be very interesting. How long in between “having it” the first and second time? How was it confirmed?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> That would be very interesting. How long in between “having it” the first and second time? How was it confirmed?


More than 4 months at least and tested by PCR test.

----------


## TheTexan

I have a mild headache now.  Probably the new strain of covid

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> More than 4 months at least and tested by PCR test.


Did they have symptoms both times? How bad?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Did they have symptoms both times? How bad?


Both times symptoms, is why they got tested. Not very bad, in normal circumstances they would probably have come in to work feeling a bit under.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Both times symptoms, is why they got tested. Not very bad, in normal circumstances they would probably have come in to work feeling a bit under.


That is interesting. Assuming that the PCR tests were accurate, and they truly had two separate infections, three possibilities come to mind:

1 - it was a mutated strain, that was able to bypass immunity.
2 - they had the same strain twice, thus throwing everything we know about cold and flu infection and immunity after recovery into doubt, or requiring some major modifications.
3 - these people have some kind of immune system deficiency.

Options 1 and 2 apply equally to vaccines.

Option 2 can not ignore the unprecedented testing that has happened with COVID. No one gets a test for extremely mild symptoms. Is it possible that this is the case with all colds and flus? Can you catch them twice, with lesser symptoms the second time around because the immune system is primed? Just because a person’s immune system is ready does not prevent the virus from continually attempting to reinfect.

Option 3 would be specific to individuals.

----------


## TheTexan

> That is interesting. Assuming that the PCR tests were accurate, and they truly had two separate infections, three possibilities come to mind:
> 
> 1 - it was a mutated strain, that was able to bypass immunity.
> 2 - they had the same strain twice, thus throwing everything we know about cold and flu infection and immunity after recovery into doubt, or requiring some major modifications.
> 3 - these people have some kind of immune system deficiency.
> 
> Options 1 and 2 apply equally to vaccines.
> 
> Option 2 can not ignore the unprecedented testing that has happened with COVID. No one gets a test for extremely mild symptoms. Is it possible that this is the case with all colds and flus? Can you catch them twice, with lesser symptoms the second time around because the immune system is primed? Just because a person’s immune system is ready does not prevent the virus from continually attempting to reinfect.
> ...


My guess as an obviously very extremely informed person is that at least one of the PCR tests was a false positive.

----------


## pcosmar

> More than 4 months at least and tested by PCR test.


You do realize that the PCR test is both useless and pointless.. 

and that Covid-19 has never been isolated..  (it is a fabricated name)

Do you also realize that it is described as a novel coronavirus,, which is a Cold,, and not Influenza at all.

----------


## cjm

I did the flatten the curve thing in March 2020.  In April 2020, I declared my personal economy "open."  There were no mask mandates at the time, but the 6' stuff was there.  I told friends and family that I would respect their 6' zone but that anyone was welcome to enter mine for a fist bump, handshake, hug, or whatever.  A year later, no mask, no hand sanitizer, just going about life as normally as I can.  I've never had it.  I know people who have claimed that they did, but I never saw them sick and don't know their details.  No one in my (extended) household got it (couple family members were considered part of our household since the start.  They're over for dinner several times a week).  I live in a small city and I'm out and about almost daily.  The 7-11 alone should have exposed me to it by now.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> My guess as an obviously very extremely informed person is that at least one of the PCR tests was a false positive.


Very likely.




> ...
> *Option 2 can not ignore the unprecedented testing that has happened with COVID. No one gets a test for extremely mild symptoms. Is it possible that this is the case with all colds and flus? Can you catch them twice, with lesser symptoms the second time around because the immune system is primed? Just because a person’s immune system is ready does not prevent the virus from continually attempting to reinfect.*
> ...


That question becomes even more relevant with all of the fully vaccinated people who receive routine COVID testing (like baseball players) who have tested positive for COVID. 

At some point in the future, it may become common knowledge that the only thing that was different with COVID vs. other colds and flus was the unprecedented testing. Never before in history have so many asymptomatic people been tested, or “diagnoses” issued based upon nothing more than an unreliable test.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Luckily not covid so far, as far as I know.

Not sure if that has anything to do with it  but have tried to keep up with exercise and vitamin C rich fruits & vegies and  some social distancing. Until all the facts come out, not as covid-valiant as some others : - )

----------


## Jenard Butler

> I did the flatten the curve thing in March 2020.  In April 2020, I declared my personal economy "open."  There were no mask mandates at the time, but the 6' stuff was there.  I told friends and family that I would respect their 6' zone but that anyone was welcome to enter mine for a fist bump, handshake, hug, or whatever.  A year later, no mask, no hand sanitizer, just going about life as normally as I can.  I've never had it.  I know people who have claimed that they did, but I never saw them sick and don't know their details.  No one in my (extended) household got it (couple family members were considered part of our household since the start.  They're over for dinner several times a week).  I live in a small city and I'm out and about almost daily.  The 7-11 alone should have exposed me to it by now.


My story is almost exactly like yours except that Im in a large city.

----------


## pcosmar

*"Had It"?*

"IT" has never been defined. Never been isolated in a lab.

"It" has been called two distinctly different things..

"It"  has been massively overblown in the media.

There is a Non-Vaccine experimental  injection being pushed for "It". (no one knows what that is either)

and there is a lot of fear of "It".

----------


## Jenard Butler

> *"Had It"?*
> 
> "IT" has never been defined. Never been isolated in a lab.
> 
> "It" has been called two distinctly different things..
> 
> "It"  has been massively overblown in the media.
> 
> There is a Non-Vaccine experimental  injection being pushed for "It". (no one knows what that is either)
> ...


It only exists as poorly crafted propaganda.  Ive only heard of friends of neighbors cousins getting it and I live in a large city.  Our hospitals were never overrun and the funeral pyres have yet to be lit. 

Ive disowned several coworkers and friends over their zealous acceptance of it as truth and something to be feared.  Theyre too goddamned stupid to exist in my circle.

----------


## Invisible Man

> "IT" has never been defined. Never been isolated in a lab.


Why do you believe this?

----------


## pcosmar

> Why do you believe this?


Because it is Was a Lab Produced Product ..a Bio Weapon.

It was produced at expense,,and that investment will be protected.

It is not been isolated.. *due to ownership issues*..

Now, that aside,,
It is allegedly a Novel Coronavirus..(a cold) but has been promoted as Influenza,, and said to have flu-like symptoms.

two entirely different things with known remedies..

https://nojabforme.info/?fbclid=IwAR...KRt1KrXUzpB8e8




> For clarification purposes in this article, given that the virus has not been isolated and that the symptoms mimic the flu, Covid19 is considered an influenza variant. And, yes, people can die of influenza or the common cold. In fact, lungs of influenza patients can be more damaged than those of Covid patients. And blood clotting is also common in flu patients

----------


## Invisible Man

> Because it is Was a Lab Produced Product ..a Bio Weapon.
> 
> It was produced at expense,,and that investment will be protected.
> 
> It is not been isolated.. *due to ownership issues*..
> 
> Now, that aside,,
> It is allegedly a Novel Coronavirus..(a cold) but has been promoted as Influenza,, and said to have flu-like symptoms.
> 
> ...


Those are a lot of separate claims. Suppose it was a lab produced bio-weapon. That wouldn't prevent it from being isolated. I don't see how "ownership issues" would prevent it from being isolated.

I keep seeing people repeat the claim that it hasn't been isolated. But when I look for the basis of that claim I can't find anything. A simple internet search turns up countless journal articles by scientists writing about isolates of the SARS COV2 virus, describing the methods used to isolate it and documenting it, sometimes with photographs. I can't find anybody interacting with these specific claims and accusing them of being liars, or saying that others tried to reproduce what they had done and disproved it. I can't even find anybody who has any level of expertise in the field who even disputes that the virus has been isolated. The only people I can find who claim that are lay people who are either just repeating it because someone else said it, or who misinterpreted a line in a CDC publication from last summer that I keep seeing quoted as the sole basis for the claim (E.g. I see that your link is another example of this exact same thing). It only takes a little digging into that CDC publication in question and reading that quote in context with some critical thinking to see that using it to support the claim that the SARS COV2 virus has never been isolated is bunk.

I also have never seen any scientists promoting it as influenza. Trump did, as a joke. But that's about as much of an official source for that as I recall ever seeing. And that too is a separate claim from the claim that the virus hasn't been isolated.

----------


## pcosmar

> Those are a lot of separate claims. Suppose it was a lab produced bio-weapon. That wouldn't prevent it from being isolated. I don't see how "ownership issues" would prevent it from being isolated.
> 
> I keep seeing people repeat the claim that it hasn't been isolated. But when I look for the basis of that claim I can't find anything. A simple internet search turns up countless journal articles by scientists writing about isolates of the SARS COV2 virus, describing the methods used to isolate it and documenting it, sometimes with photographs. I can't find anybody interacting with these specific claims and accusing them of being liars, or saying that others tried to reproduce what they had done and disproved it. I can't even find anybody who has any level of expertise in the field who even disputes that the virus has been isolated. The only people I can find who claim that are lay people who are either just repeating it because someone else said it, or who misinterpreted a line in a CDC publication from last summer that I keep seeing quoted as the sole basis for the claim (E.g. I see that your link is another example of this exact same thing). It only takes a little digging into that CDC publication in question and reading that quote in context with some critical thinking to see that using it to support the claim that the SARS COV2 virus has never been isolated is bunk.
> 
> I also have never seen any scientists promoting it as influenza. Trump did, as a joke. But that's about as much of an official source for that as I recall ever seeing. And that too is a separate claim from the claim that the virus hasn't been isolated.


Show me anywhere,,any published scientific study that has Isolated Covid-19..

Anything other than Media "He said She said".

oh,, and Intellectual Property is an Issue,,for either Profit or Prosecution.

Test Subjects are Genetically Modified.. and become Intelectual Property rather than Natural Persons..

----------


## Invisible Man

> Show me anywhere,,any published scientific study that has Isolated Covid-19..
> 
> Anything other than Media "He said She said".


There are plenty. Here are a few that you would have found if you had clicked the link I already provided (a simple duckduckgo search).
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32511316/
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32342724/
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32080990/
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32237278/

----------


## pcosmar

> Did you ever actually try looking for these yourself prior to asserting that the virus had never been isolated? Because these were easy to find.


Did you..?
None of those are Studies,,,as you would know if you read that first word..  *Abstract* 

It is a Supposition..

The first 12 people died in the SAME old Folk home here in Washington State,,
all had multiple  comorbidity issues. Covid is Blamed. rather than simple Malpractice.

Guy falls off a ladder and dies from a Fatal Head Injury.. It's Covid.

My Wife caught a bug just before it all went public,,put her into pneumonia, and was on Oxygen for a while..
She has recovered...a year ago.

I take it as entirely possible that Mad scientists released a Malicious Bug on Humanity,, but in reality the bug is far less virulent than desired.  so they rely on propaganda and Fear to push their Poisons.

----------


## Invisible Man

> Did you..
> None of those are Studies,,,as you would know if you read that first word..  *Abstract* 
> 
> It is a Supposition..


They are all studies. Those abstracts are abstracts of full articles (i.e. summaries of the articles). That's what an abstract is.

If you click the hypertext of the "PMCID" right above where it says "free PMCID article" it will take you to the full article.

Edit: Never mind. Here. I'll just paste those links.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7239045/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7301718/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7036342/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7228321/

Those are the very same articles that the above abstracts were abstracts for.

----------


## pcosmar

> They are all studies.


And you are a FOOL shilling and promoting the Poisoning of Humanity..

WTF is wrong with you?

----------


## Invisible Man

> And you are a FOOL shilling and promoting the Poisoning of Humanity..
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?


OK. So you just a few minutes ago challenged me to "Show me anywhere,,any published scientific study that has Isolated Covid-19.."

I did exactly that. And it was easy. Anybody who bothered looking would have found those and more.

And now it turns out that it doesn't matter anyway.

I'm not shilling for anyone. I'm just trying to make sure we get our facts straight. No matter what your opinion is about COVID and everything related to it, you should be all for getting the facts straight. That should be something we agree on no matter what.

I never advocated for the vaccine. I never advocated for any of the government responses to COVID--far from it.

But this claim that people keep making that the virus has never been isolated is total bunk. It has no basis whatsoever, and it's easily disproven. People just keep repeating it.

If the truth is that it makes no difference to you whether or not it's ever been isolated, then just say that, instead of saying something you never had any basis for, and then challenging me to produce the evidence, and then getting mad when I provide you with exactly what you challenged me to provide.

Edit: And now I challenge you to produce one single quote from me ever saying anything that promoted "the poisoning of humanity" in any way.

----------


## pcosmar

This is where they started calling everything Covid.
https://u.pcloud.link/publink/show?c...xERT8PBJvHhl8V

A Doctors experience
https://rumble.com/vdrwjh-doctors-sa...-covid-19.html

Change to death certificates could boost COVID-19 counts
https://www.mprnews.org/story/2020/0...covid19-counts

----------


## pcosmar

> I did exactly that.


NO you $#@!ing Did NOT.

You posted a bunch of Government Propaganda none of which  provides any actual sample for study..

----------


## Invisible Man

> NO you $#@!ing Did NOT.
> 
> You posted a bunch of Government Propaganda none of which  provides any actual sample for study..


You didn't ask for a sample to study. You asked for a "published scientific study that has Isolated Covid-19."

I gave you 4 published studies that isolated the SARS COV-2 virus. I can find more too if 4 isn't enough. And so can you if you ever bother actually looking.

----------


## fisharmor

> I did the flatten the curve thing in March 2020.  In April 2020, I declared my personal economy "open."  There were no mask mandates at the time, but the 6' stuff was there.  I told friends and family that I would respect their 6' zone but that anyone was welcome to enter mine for a fist bump, handshake, hug, or whatever.  A year later, no mask, no hand sanitizer, just going about life as normally as I can.  I've never had it.  I know people who have claimed that they did, but I never saw them sick and don't know their details.  No one in my (extended) household got it (couple family members were considered part of our household since the start.  They're over for dinner several times a week).  I live in a small city and I'm out and about almost daily.  The 7-11 alone should have exposed me to it by now.


One reason I started the thread is to see if anyone had similar experiences to mine.  I would bet heavily that if tested, you would have COVID antibodies and would be considered a 'case'.  If you ever felt under the weather in the last year, you may have had it.

----------


## Invisible Man

> One reason I started the thread is to see if anyone had similar experiences to mine.  I would bet heavily that if tested, you would have COVID antibodies and would be considered a 'case'.  If you ever felt under the weather in the last year, you may have had it.


Early on in the pandemic, I remember a lot of talk about how one set of data that would be vital to compile would be exactly what you're saying--a widespread sampling of the population to test for antibodies to see just how common it was for people to have asymptomatic infections.

Somewhere along the line, people stopped pushing for that. My suspicion is because it ran counter to the agenda of getting everybody vaccinated. People who already have antibodies will be harder to convince that they need the vaccine, and more generally, the closer the population already is to heard immunity the fewer people will need to get vaccinated to get there, and furthermore the more common asymptomatic infections are the less scary the thought of contracting the virus is to anybody belonging to the subsets of the population who are least likely to suffer symptoms.

----------


## cjm

> One reason I started the thread is to see if anyone had similar experiences to mine.  I would bet heavily that if tested, you would have COVID antibodies and would be considered a 'case'.  If you ever felt under the weather in the last year, you may have had it.


Never felt under the weather, but that doesn't mean anything since I've been supplementing for years.  I used to travel a lot for work and got tired of feeling run down or even feeling sick on occasion.  Did my research, acquired the supplements that I thought I needed, adjusted my diet, worked on getting plenty of rest, and got better with the hydration.  Much of the home remedy stuff I already had on hand.  I have pounds of ascorbic acid in the pantry.  Grabbed some Quercetin and nebulizer+peroxide to supplement the supplements and went back to normal-as-possible.  Like you said, if tested, they'd probably find it, but I haven't experienced any symptoms.

----------


## pcosmar

> Early on in the pandemic, .


Plandemic

Early one it was normal cold season'' and malpractice,

----------


## pcosmar

@Invisible Man
I am a Visible Man.Perter Clayton Osmar (never hidden it)
One with a documented even if unacceptable history.

who the Phuck are you to even question me or my motives?

THERE HAS BEEN AN ABUNDANCE OF DISINFORMATION.

I am not the source of disinformation,,at least not deliberately..

a cold is not the Flu..
Covid-19 has been confusion without science from the beginning.

Efforts to pursue that agenda are certainly TROLLISH..

so where does that leave You?

----------


## Mach

I had it back in January, two days of deep aching body that just won't go away, and just feeling real drained, by the third morning I felt fine, then in the middle of that night I got a heavy dull headache, but felt more like a sinus headache, didn't even feel like COVID at all, but could have been triggered by it, by the fourth morning I didn't have anything, but was still quarantined to my bedroom for 6 more days.... TV and was served food every day. 


Two teens had it, too, same thing, aching body and drained for a couple/few days.

----------


## Invisible Man

> @Invisible Man
> I am a Visible Man.Perter Clayton Osmar (never hidden it)
> One with a documented even if unacceptable history.
> 
> who the Phuck are you to even question me or my motives?
> 
> THERE HAS BEEN AN ABUNDANCE OF DISINFORMATION.
> 
> I am not the source of disinformation,,at least not deliberately..
> ...


Where have I ever said anything about your motives?

Where have I ever pursued whatever agenda it is that you're accusing me of pursuing?

My only agenda in this discussion has been to get the basic facts straight about the SARS COV-2 virus having been isolated.

Regardless what your motives are, and regardless how anything either of us said fits any agenda (motives and agendas are entirely separate from everything I've said in this thread), you did make the baseless claim that the SARS COV-2 virus has never been isolated. And then when I challenged that claim, you dug in and played whack-a-mole with me about whether or not there existed published studies saying that it had. If you were never going to accept the word of those published studies anyway, then you could have just not challenged me to produce them in the first place. Why are you so sold on the claim that it can't possibly be true that the virus has actually been isolated? Does your entire theory depend on that one claim?

----------


## Invisible Man

> a cold is not the Flu..


I've been staying away from this fetish you have about making sure everyone knows that COVID-19 is not a variation of influenza because I didn't see any way that it had anything to do with anything I had said. I never suggested that it was in any way related to any kind of influenza, and while you seem to think that there's an agenda out there to make people believe that's what it is, I don't recall encountering that. As far as I can tell, everybody knows that COVID-19 isn't influenza, and the governments of the world and scientific and medical communities have all consistently said it wasn't except in instances when unscientific people were just speaking colloquially and/or making jokes about it.

But then it hit me that this actually is related to this issue of whether the virus has ever been isolated. If you really believe that it has never been isolated, then how do you even know that it is a coronavirus, or for that matter any other virus, at all? How do you know it isn't a variation of influenza?

Notice, incidentally, that while neither I nor any links I provided you ever suggested that COVID-19 was any kind of influenza, ironically, one of the links you provided said the following:



> For clarification purposes in this article, given that the virus has not been isolated and that the symptoms mimic the flu, Covid19 is considered an influenza variant.


Again, that quote comes from your source, not mine.

Notice that it is precisely their belief that it's never been isolated that they see as giving them the license to say that furthermore it's not even really a coronavirus, but actually a variant of influenza.

Contrary to their view, you are correct to say that it is not a variant of influenza, and that it is in fact a coronavirus. One reason we know you're right about that is because it has been isolated multiple times by multiple teams of scientists in multiple different countries using samples of cells infected with the same virus from multiple different sick people, and this has been documented in multiple different peer reviewed articles published in multiple different major scientific journals, without a single dissenting voice from anyone with any level of specialization in the relevant scientific fields, at least not that I've been able to find when I looked.

----------


## pcosmar

*What is "IT" ?*


https://www.newsweek.com/dr-fauci-ba...search-1500741




> But just last year, the National Institute for Allergy and Infectious Diseases, the organization led by Dr. Fauci, funded scientists at the Wuhan Institute of Virology and other institutions for work on gain-of-function research on *bat coronaviruses*.


https://www.cdc.gov/flu/other/bat-flu.html



> Bat flu refers to influenza A viruses found in bats.


And this Panic piece was published just before anyone had heard of Covid
Updated: 27 Feb 2019,
BAT flu can spread to humans and could spark next pandemic, experts warn
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/852189...mans-pandemic/

It would be nice to have a sample to put under a microscope..  Because there is a lot of conflicting information regarding what "IT" is in the first place.

Is it influenza A,,bat Flu

or is it a Coronavirus,,a Cold..

and the deliberate confusion between Bat FLU, a real thing, and Bat Coronavirus which seems fictitious or just deliberately confusing.

Personally I believe it is a Cold Variant created in Ft.Detrick,, and then transferred to Wuhan and dispersed.
I believe it to be far less virulent than intended,, requiring Massive media propaganda to sell it. 

It is an Ongoing and well advertised agenda.
ID 2020
Dark Winter
Georgia Guide Stones

----------


## Invisible Man

> It would be nice to have a sample to put under a microscope..  Because there is a lot of conflicting information regarding what "IT" is in the first place.


Given that you seem to accept that it exists, why do you not believe that anybody has viewed samples of it under microscopes yet. Many scientists claim to have done that. They have published photographs of the virus viewed through microscopes. I cannot find any scientists who dispute those claims. Why do you?

----------


## pcosmar

> Why do you?


Seen lots of animation.. and photos of old and known Coronaviruses..

But they mutate naturally..and regularly.

and they are NOT THE FLU.

I have seen no definitive proof  that "This one" is Covid-19,, and "This One" is the Common Cold. and this one here is Influenza..(and not a coronavirus at all.).

and there are researchers trying to do just that...  and are told there are no isolated samples for study.

----------


## Invisible Man

> I have seen no definitive proof  that "This one" is Covid-19,, and "This One" is the Common Cold.


Earlier you said it had never been isolated at all. There's a big difference between not isolating it at all and isolating it but misidentifying it. Even if it was isolated and misidentified, that still means it was isolated.

Also, there's no such thing as a single virus that is "the common cold," nor a single kind of coronavirus. There are multiple different known coronaviruses that virologists have ways of distinguishing and categorizing. SARS COV-2 is one of them.

But is there any kind of evidence that you would accept as definitive proof anyway?

Despite challenging me to produce published scientific studies earlier, it turned out after I did that that you wouldn't accept scientific studies. So what would you accept? And after you say that there's some kind of evidence that you would accept, how do I know you won't just decide not to accept it after I put work into finding exactly the evidence you require like you did when you called me a fool for producing those published studies after you challenged me to?

And it's pretty remarkable that, while your bar for definitive proof that the SARS COV-2 virus has been isolated and definitively distinguished from previously known viruses is so high, your bar for evidence to support your claim that it has never been isolated is so low. You hardly need any evidence at all in order to believe that and assert it as if it's a proven fact. All you need is for some other yahoo to have asserted it somewhere on the internet with the support of an out-of-context quote from an outdated CDC document that never actually supported that claim to begin with as definitive proof for the nonexistence of isolated SARS COV-2 viruses.

----------


## oyarde

One thing is certain , The Great Oyarde was not defeated by the flu or cold  and feels quite refreshed after this afternoons nap. I might even take a second nap since Danke is busy participating in the work force today and I am not .

----------


## fisharmor

> But is there any kind of evidence that you would accept as definitive proof anyway?


Well, speaking just for myself, there is no evidence I will believe, no matter how solid, if it is presented by any part of the "scientific community" which is even tangentially related to the handling of the "pandemic".  And that includes peer review, because it was pretty obvious that in the beginning of 2020 the entire body of peer reviewed work spoke against masks, until the point when it became a political issue, and 'studies' supporting mask mandates started showing up.

At this point I do not even believe a single person anywhere has died of COVID-19.  I am more inclined to believe that people with life threatening preexisting conditions were killed by the nocebo effect.

Which has really been the point of me starting this thread.  We can't rely on any "data" at this point and so I'm looking for even anecdotal evidence that this thing is fatal.

----------


## pcosmar

> Which has really been the point of me starting this thread.  We can't rely on any "data" at this point and so I'm looking for even anecdotal evidence that this thing is fatal.


I have found none.. starting with personal observations of hospitals that conflicted radically with News Media reports. over a year ago.

I do have concerns with the Fatality rate of the experiment.. as yet unknown.

----------


## Matt4Liberty

Probably had it in December 2019. I was in southeast Asia at the time. On my way there, it was just starting to get some media attention. Towards the end of my trip I was absolutely leveled. With the exception of restroom visits, I slept for about 48 hours straight. I had a fever, back pain and difficulty breathing. I have never slept that long. After returning, I had some breathing difficulty well into January. Different from anything I ever had before, and haven't been sick since.

----------


## pcosmar

> Different from anything I ever had before, and haven't been sick since.


My wife was put into pneumonia,,and was on O2 for a while. and had emergency Surgery in an empty Hospital..(unrelated)
She has recovered stronger.. Hasn't had normal allergy reactions or trouble breathing..

----------

